# Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Hallo,

weiß  wer wo die beiden Stecker vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse:   der  RGB-Beleuchtungsteuerungsstecker und dieser Lüfter Stecker PWM genau auf  mein Asus Crosshair VI Hero Gaming Mainboard müssen?


----------



## DOcean (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

die Lüfter Stecker auf einen beliebigen 4 poligen Lüfter (FAN x) vom Mainboard

der RGB Anschluss auf einen RGB Anschluss am Mainbaord (steht meist R G B und GND oder 12V dran) kann aber sein das die LEDs nicht gehen oder falsche Farben anzeigen, leider gibt es da keine allgemeingültigen Anschlüsse


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

soll ich den RGB Anschluss dann lassen? ISt glaube ich nur wegen Synch, weil sonst geht die Dark Base 700 Beleuchtung auch schon ohne das Kabel angeschlossen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Das Kabel brauchst du nur, wenn du die RGB Beleuchtung mit dem Mainboard synchronisieren willst.
Achte aber auf die Polung. Ansonsten schrottest du alles.

Der Lüfter Anschluss ist für das PWM Signal für die Lüftersteuerung. Die steckst du auf einen PWM fähigen Fan Anschluss ans mainboard.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Würdest du das lassen mit den Synch oder anschliessen? Ich denke alles bekommst du eh nicht 100 % synchron oder?


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Ich hab das Kabel in die Ecke geworfen, eben weil einige schon alles geschrottet haben, weil sie das Kabel falsch eingesteckt haben.
BeQuiet ist halt nicht in der Lage, einen Aufkleber anzubringen, wie herum das Kabel eingesteckt werden muss.

Andererseits funktioniert das mit dem Synchronisieren sowieso nicht.
Ich hab mal versucht, meine Asus Karte mit dem Asus Mainboard und der Asus Maus und der Asus Tastatur -- ja, ich hasse Asus  -- zu synchronisieren.
Eine einzige Katastrophe. Spar dir das also.
Du kannst beim Dark Base 700 per Tastendruck am Case die Farben wechseln. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Stimmt ok dann lasse ich das Kabel.

Noch was: wegen dem Lüfter Stecker PWM: wo soll ich das auf mein Mainboard: habe CPU Opt, CPU: Fan: da steckt aber gerade das KAbel vom Kraken X52 drinne, soll auch laut Anleitung da rein und nicht AIO Pump.
Dann habe ich noch AIO Pump, Cha Fan 1-3 und Water Pump


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Wie gesagt, das Lüfter Kabel vom Case ist dafür da, dass du damit das PWM signal vom Mainboard abgreifst. Damit die Lüftersteuerung über PWM regeln kann.
Daher einfach das Kabel auf einen der Chassi Fan Lüfter Anschlüsse stecken und darauf achten, dass der im Bios auf PWM gestellt ist. Mehr musst du da nicht machen.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Danke dann mache ich das an das Chas Fan 1 ran auf dem Mainboard.
Noch zwischenfrage: weil ich nicht sicher bin mit der CPU und dem Kühler. Aber der scheint richtig aufzusitzen. Habe so weit ich sehe gerade nicht unter Last sondern im Ruhe Zustand c.a 56 Grad von der CPU mit der Kraken X52. Ist das ok?
Wärmeleitpaste alles war schon auf der Unterseite des X52.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Du hast im Idle 52°?
Das ist viel. Idle Temperatur sollte maximal 10° höher als Umgebungstemperatur sein.
Andererseits ist Idle Temperatur auch Latte.
Lege mal CPU Last an und dann schaust du, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Schaue ich dann wenn alles fertig ist, bin noch am zusammenbauen mit den Kabeln.
Bist du sicher das ich dieses CPU Fan KAbel von Kraken X52 an diesen Aio Pump Stecker auf dem Mainboard kann, weil in der KRaken Anleitung steht selber man soll den bei CPU-Fan hin.


----------



## DOcean (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

nicht jedes MB hat einen Aio Stecker daher steht in der Anleitung natürlich der Stecker der immer passt, aber in deinem Fall ist höchstwahrscheinlich der AiO Stecker besser...


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*



Pretender1 schrieb:


> Schaue ich dann wenn alles fertig ist, bin noch am zusammenbauen mit den Kabeln.
> Bist du sicher das ich dieses CPU Fan KAbel von Kraken X52 an diesen Aio Pump Stecker auf dem Mainboard kann, weil in der KRaken Anleitung steht selber man soll den bei CPU-Fan hin.



Vom Kraken sollst du gar nichts irgendwo anschließen. Außer der Pumpe halt.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Vom Kühlkörper der leuchtet mit dem Schriftzug muss man oben ja so verschiedene Kabel rein. Und da ist eins jetzt wie laut Anleitung im CPU-Fan Stecker. Ich habe halt auf dem Mainboard noch den Aio-Pump Stecker.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Also.
Du hast vom Kraken, wenn ich nicht irre, einen Anschluss für den USB 2 Header.
Den steckst du ein, damit überhaupt das Logo leuchtet und du das über die Software einstellen kannst. Dann sollte das Teil noch einen Sata Stromstecker für die Pumpe haben. Den musst du natürlich auch anschließen.
Die Lüfter des Radiators lässt du über das Mainboard regeln. Daher steckst du die direkt auf den CPU Fan Anschluss.
Den Lüfterstecker des Kraken kannst du zusammenknoten und schick verstecken.
Dann hat die Lüftersteuerung des Case einen Lüfterstecker, eben den für das PWM Signal. Den steckst du aufs Mainboard.
Mehr musst du nicht machen.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Ok schaue mal so weit ob alles klappt, verkabelt ist jetzt alles. Danke so weit. Hoffe kann nochmal fragen wenn was ist. Ich schaue jetzt auch nochmal wegen der Temperatur. Habe die Scharauben am Kraken 52 nochmal richtig fest jetzt am Kühler gezogen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Beim Kraken ziehst du an und fertig. Normaler geht "fester" da nicht.
Allerdings ist die WLP eher mau. Da hätte man auch bessere auftragen können. Aber egal.
Sag bescheid, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Meinst das liegt an der wlp wo er drauf war. Kann auch die kyronaut grizzly drauf wo ich habe. Wenn ja gibt es einen Tipp wie ich die alte Paste gut vom kühler und der CPU ab bekomne.  Kann es auch daran liegen das ich die ryzen CPU erst richtig im BIOS konfigurieren muss oder wird die beim ersten Start gleich richtig eingestellt


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Du kannst die WLP wechseln. Keine Frage. Aber mit Bios Einstellungen hat das nichts zu tun.
Die WLP wischt du einfach mit einer Küchenrolle weg.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*

Ok danke hoffe das hilft und das sonst nix ist


----------



## MarcRoyale (17. April 2019)

*AW: Kabel vom Dark Base 700 Gehäuse richtig am Mainboard anschliessen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das Kabel in die Ecke geworfen, eben weil einige schon alles geschrottet haben, weil sie das Kabel falsch eingesteckt haben.
> BeQuiet ist halt nicht in der Lage, einen Aufkleber anzubringen, wie herum das Kabel eingesteckt werden muss.
> 
> Also bei mir war am Anschluss das 12V Symbol eingekerbt...


----------

